# When to move and retire?



## Amethyst1

How do you know when is the right best time to retire and move away, say 1000 miles
to where you want to live? I am alone, unmarried. Going there for a visit does not help me.

I have a good part time job but I hate where I live, in general
and need a big change! I do not have a great deal of money
not enough for a condo. I have family, friends where I live
and know no one where I would go, so I would be alone.
I know I would hate spending the rest of my life here.
I don't want to wait until I am too ill to gr have no energy.


----------



## SifuPhil

Hi Amethyst!

I'm pretty much in the same boat as you right now: I'm not too crazy about where I live, I don't have any family here OR where I'd like to go, not much money ... 

The biggest thing I have going for ME is that I'm self-employed (writer), so what I do can be done anywhere. I can carry my existing contracts with me wherever I go, so at least as long as I have an Internet connection I know I have _some_ work. The other thing is that I'm a "semi-retired" martial arts teacher, and if I move to the right area I could always pick up a few students. That rules out the back-water towns and isolated areas, but it also doesn't mean I have to move to the Big City again.

So right now I'm in my "Planning Mode" - trying to figure out what general area I'd like to move to, then narrowing it down by population and proximity of basic necessities (I no longer drive). 

I think the biggest thing is to have the security of _some_ type of work where you're going - without that you'll have a tough time.


----------



## SeaBreeze

When to retire is really a personal thing, you have to really want to retire and stop working, and also have the financial means to do so.  You have to be sure that you can live comfortably off of your savings, without ever getting into a situation where you're forced to move back to Illinois and live with a relative out of need.

You may not have family and friends where you move, but in time you'll find neighbors that are friendly and make new friends.  I agree you shouldn't stay in a place that you would hate to spend the rest of your life.  Moving to a nicer location may really benefit you both physically and emotionally.

I have no recommendations of a place that is 1,000 miles from where you live, but you can do some research in nearby states and look online for statistics there.  Things to check on is the safety of the area, not a high-crime, high population area for sure.  Then you can check on how expensive it is to live there, maybe get some ballpark figures of apartment or condo rentals, etc.

It should also be a pleasant place, that is senior friendly...nice natural surroundings is a plus. I personally could not move to an area without visiting first, and checking things out in person.  I'm the type that would have to visit and set myself up with an apartment or condo, before I would actually pick-up and make my move.

I would need the security of knowing where I was headed to, and if I felt good when I was there.  Sometimes places can have bad vibes, and you'd be stuck in another spot that you hated living in, but it would be harder because you would be alone with no support.

Change is good.  I would locate what city, in what state, and then research each little detail about the area.  Good luck!  Get while the gettin's good, like you say, before you're too old or sickly.


----------



## Amethyst1

I had planned to move to Colorado or possibly Arizona
(where I know no one and do not easily make friends.)
but enjoy the scenery very much...
I have researched this, partly on city-data.com
I would miss my network of doctors and a couple friends.
And no one here supports the idea. Or is against it.
Maybe I should set a deadline??


----------



## SifuPhil

Amethyst, I'm a (currently non-active) member of City-Data with over 13,000 posts and a rep of over 9,000, and I will tell you that you have to be a bit careful with the recommendations on their site.

Time and again it's been shown that the realtors that pay the bills for the site have a lot of veto power when it comes to deleting any derogatory threads about a location. Even if you put that prime consideration aside, what do you have except a forum with a lot of personal opinions. Like most topics, you can look at only the positive statements and make your move based on those, see only the negative comments and decide to stay put, or something in the middle.

It's hard to tell sometimes which course of action to follow. Just make sure you check _other_ resources along with C-D.


----------



## R. Zimm

Having a plan I think is better than not having one. That way you are thinking about your post-retirement life ahead of time. With the Internet, we can check out places all over the world and track them as we get closer to make sure they are still ok.


----------



## SifuPhil

I wish I had used Google Maps before I moved into my present location - the Satellite close-ups would have revealed the dead bodies and spent shell casings.


----------



## R. Zimm

But Phil, that's what you love about the place - the "atmosphere!"  :bi_polo:


----------



## SifuPhil

R. Zimm said:


> But Phil, that's what you love about the place - the "atmosphere!"  :bi_polo:



Well, yeah, sure ... but it's never good to _broadcast_ that fact. 

I've seen more active culture in a cup of yogurt.


----------



## R. Zimm

^^^ Yes! If word gets out on the "amenities" at your locale, then hordes of "carpet baggers" coming in to take advantage of the locals. Err, I mean local.


----------



## SifuPhil

Well, to hear the "_I was born here and I'll die here_" brigade tell it, it's all those damned New Yorkers and Jerseyites coming in spoiling things ...

Which, as a native New Yorker, you can imagine I take with a grain of resentment.


----------



## R. Zimm

I live in what is called the "6th Borough" and one thing I like about New Yorkers is they are dependable friends and will back you in a crisis. What I don't like is the general plan they seem to have which is "move from a place with organized crime, oppressive government, union corruption, dense population, etc" and then vote the same type of politicians into office down here!

Moving because of the cold weather I can understand!


----------



## SifuPhil

R. Zimm said:


> I live in what is called the "6th Borough" and one thing I like about New Yorkers is they are dependable friends and will back you in a crisis. What I don't like is the general plan they seem to have which is "move from a place with organized crime, oppressive government, union corruption, dense population, etc" and then vote the same type of politicians into office down here!



For a minute there I thought you moved up to Hoboken - that area used to be called "The 6th Borough". 



> Moving because of the cold weather I can understand!



I've found the same thing about New Yorkers vs Californians ... not to insult any West Siders here but in my own particular life it seemed that folks in LA were mainly cold while acting warm, while New Yorkers seemed to be just the opposite. Maybe I'm just prejudiced because of my birth place, but that's how it seemed to me.

As for politics, I'm completely a-political so I don't even pay attention to what people vote. layful:


----------



## Ozarkgal

SifuPhil said:


> As for politics, I'm completely a-political so I don't even pay attention to what people vote. layful:



How do you do that?...I want to be.  I am over the top disgusted with what is going on these days..I want to put my head in the sand and not pay attention to it. I ran, but I can't hide..damned internet


----------



## SifuPhil

Ozarkgal said:


> How do you do that?...I want to be.  I am over the top disgusted with what is going on these days..I want to put my head in the sand and not pay attention to it. I ran, but I can't hide..damned internet



It's quite simple, really, when you've _never_ voted and never _registered_ to vote ...


----------



## Ozarkgal

Amethyst1 said:


> How do you know when is the right best time to retire and move away, say 1000 miles
> to where you want to live? I am alone, unmarried. Going there for a visit does not help me.
> 
> I have a good part time job but I hate where I live, in general
> and need a big change! I do not have a great deal of money
> not enough for a condo. I have family, friends where I live
> and know no one where I would go, so I would be alone.
> I know I would hate spending the rest of my life here.
> I don't want to wait until I am too ill to gr have no energy.




Amythest..I support you moving to a place where you would enjoy living.  You can make new friends and a build a medical network.
We retired and moved from the Dallas-Fort Worth area 3 years ago this June.  We picked rural Arkansas because we wanted to get away from all the traffic, noise, pollution and the multitudes of rude, crazy and/or stressed out people.

We chose Arkansas because of it's natural beauty, low cost of living and four seasons.  Rent and taxes are low, and there are some very senior friendly areas, Mountain Home being one of them.  We live about 55 miles from Mountain Home and there are excellent medical facilities there as they have a large senior population. If you have to work, just know that wages are generally low, but so is the COL.

We did not know anyone here when we moved here, and still know very few people since we are pretty isolated.  We are basically loners we like it that way...not for everyone, but it works for us.  We have a good doctor network and have gotten some excellent specialized medical care when needed.

Since you don't seem to be planning on buying a place, why not pick somewhere and rent for 6 months and see how it goes.  Friends and family will try to derail you and discourage you, I guarantee.  Stick to your thoughts and if it doesn't work out, you can leave and either go back or on to somewhere else, since you will have no investment in property.  At least you will have followed your heart and tried.

I think Arkansas is one of the last best places in this country. A lot people think is a hick place to live.  I hope they keep thinking that for a very long time and it remains a fly over state.


----------



## SifuPhil

I just looked at Mountain Home on Google map's satellite view.

Mainly churches, medical centers and graveyards. I guess the progression is pray, pay and decay. 

I'm being mean, of course - it looks like a nice place, and the rents are pretty darned reasonable. Also near a lot of lakes and rivers, if that's your kind of thing.


----------



## R. Zimm

I visited Little Rock and it was a nice city, very friendly people of the ones I met/ran into. We also took a short trip to a mountain/lake cabin some friends loaned to us for a couple of nights. Real nice and the view was beautiful.


----------



## Ozarkgal

At the risk of being deemed kinda weird, this is my deja vu' story about Arkansas. About 20 years ago a couple, who were our friends invited us to spend a week with them at her boss's lake house in Greer's Ferry. 

As we were driving on one of the small 2 lane country roads I spied a white farmhouse ahead, probably built in the '30's, on the left of the highway. An eerie feeling came over me that I had been there before. My mind flashed to a large barn on the property to the right of the house. Sure enough as we got closer to the house there on the right side of the highway, across from the house, stood the barn. A large barn, just as I had envisioned it, sitting back behind some overgrown vegetation. I thought to myself, when this road was built it divided the farm. 

 Now, up until this time, although my mother was born in Little Rock, I had never been to Arkansas in my life or had any relatives here that I know about. Arkansas was never discussed between my mother and I, that I can recall. This strange vision has stayed in my mind all these many years. 

I don't know if sub-consciously this experience was the reason I ended up here, kind of like a salmon swimming up river to return to it's spawning ground, or it was just a random draw of the cards.  I honestly can't even remember when or why I began researching Arkansas as a possible retirement choice.  It just seems that one day I was on the internet and began looking at real estate listings. This went on for 4 years, buying several pieces of land along the way, then finally this place where we live now.

 Possibly my retirement choice was made for me by....dooo, dooo,doooo,doooo..fate?

Okay..I hear you snickering and thinking...she's strange!

PS...I don't have any oceanfront property in Arizona, but I so have some property in Arkansas I'll sell you


----------



## SeaBreeze

Not strange or weird at all Ozarkgal...but interesting to be sure, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SifuPhil

No, not strange at all. People sometimes have a strong pull toward certain places, whether because of a past-life experience or just some type of energy grid that we don't know about.

Heck, I myself am strongly attracted to bars and strip-clubs ...


----------



## charlotta

Amethyst, as you have realized, there are many of us on this site, that are trying to decide where to move.  My daughter is trying to get me to move to Charlotte, NC where she lives.  I have had some health issues recently and have not received the medical info I need. I live very comfortable.  The one complaint I have is, the people in my neighborhood get all of their news from Fox TV. An example is I had a new neighbor move in next door.  I invited her to go to the movie with me and another friend.  Her reply was she didn't go to see the Michael Douglas/Diane Keaton movies bc of their political views.  I was floored.


----------



## charlotta

I would like to buy an apartment that caters to senior citizens within walking distance of restaurants, park, and shops. I may not be able to afford what I want.


----------



## Butterfly

I had more than enough of moving, starting over and always being the newbie back when I was a military wife, so I'm staying right where I am.


----------



## Glinda

SifuPhil said:


> I wish I had used Google Maps before I moved into my present location - the Satellite close-ups would have revealed the dead bodies and spent shell casings.



LOL!  I see you are in PA. Is it by any chance northwestern PA?  I ask because that's where I escaped from when I came to southern CA.  Never regretted it.


----------



## Josiah

My goal is to move from the small rural town in southern Ohio where I now live to a continuing care retirement community in Cincinnati. I could move out of state to be closer to one or the other of my sons, but I've chosen to stay close to the Cincinnati VA hospital which has a very good reputation. Relocating to a nearby city has the advantage of allowing me to study very carefully the retirement options. This move is complicated by the fact that my wife who can only be cared for in a nursing home will relocate with me and choosing the right nursing home which is close to where I end up is a very complicated matter. I've set a deadline of spring of 2016


----------



## Catraoine

We retired when we could afford to, and moved from city living to country living. We are approximately 4 hours away from our children and grandchildren now, but we see more of them that we ever did. They love to come for the weekends and it is wonderful. They then all go home and we have the house to ourselves again. Utter bliss.


I am still doing a little 'paid' work which I am glad to do, and my husband has become the food provider from an extensive vegetable garden. He got all excited last week because he bought himself a worm farm. Ah it's the little things !!!!


----------



## Kitties

It's a hard decision. I've thought about leaving California, especially with the drought and all. I hope it doesn't turn into an area like Ken's in Tx. My step father moved to the town I live in now a couple of years after my mother died. He said he never wanted to move to the small town they did but my mother wanted to.

So I do feel a little suck here. In reality I would perhaps not move anyway. Moving takes money and moving a long distance on my own with my two cats would be very difficult. Where to move? Moving states away, I don't know how I would do it on my own. A lot to think about and research.


----------



## Victor

Kitties,
I know what you mean, I think. I am also alone and with an old sick cat who would hate any change. I have a very elderly and
sick mother as well. Moving costs me at least $3500. On this board someone said to move there for 6 months to see how I
like it, not a bad idea, but I cannot afford to pay my rent at both places at the same time. Would or could not sublet my apt.
I have been talking about this idea for 2 decades on and off!! And I still know NO ONE in Colorado or elsewhere and I do not 
make friends easily these days. Thinking about this decision does not help, I found. I am afraid of waiting tooo long.


----------



## LogicsHere

The last two years, I was doing research looking for an apartment complex that either catered to senior citizens or who had a nice share of them, also within walking distance or public transportation.  Unfortunately at the price range I can afford, I found apartments that were either totally destroyed, out in the boonies with no public transportation or in areas of high crime. When I look at the apartment I already own in NY (one of the worst states to be retired in), I'm on a main road with bus route, 5 banks, grocery store, several restaurants, etc. It was also named as one of the top 100 Safest towns in the U.S. My maintenance is fairly low. The downside, however, are the winters and the high taxes.  Other than that it would make a perfect retirement place. So without realizing it, I may have found the perfect place to retire that I selected around 40 years ago.


----------



## AprilT

LogicsHere said:


> The last two years, I was doing research looking for an apartment complex that either catered to senior citizens or who had a nice share of them, also within walking distance or public transportation.  Unfortunately at the price range I can afford, I found apartments that were either totally destroyed, out in the boonies with no public transportation or in areas of high crime. When I look at the apartment I already own in NY (one of the worst states to be retired in), I'm on a main road with bus route, 5 banks, grocery store, several restaurants, etc. It was also named as one of the top 100 Safest towns in the U.S. My maintenance is fairly low. The downside, however, are the winters and the high taxes.  Other than that it would make a perfect retirement place. So without realizing it, I may have found the perfect place to retire that I selected around 40 years ago.



Sounds similar to where I used to live in NYS. Well maybe not in the top US 100 safest, certainly not in the worst though.  I just couldn't do the winters, I had one to many falls on the ice, not that I didn't take a few spills out in FL as well.


----------



## Julieh

I have just quit my job, tired of the extreme stress.  I don't get Social Security yet.  I want to move out of the crazy state or Kansas, but I'm not sure where to move.  I have been looking at Missouri or Washington state.  I wish I could afford Colorado, but it is far too expensive for me.  I have animals so I can't just rent, I will have to buy a home.  I don't want to have a mortgage, so it will have to be an area where housing expense is low.  I want to find a place that is safe, affordable, and clean environmentally.  Anyone have any ideas?  Also, is anyone making any money online?  If so, please share.


----------



## jujube

I still have the dream of retiring to Quito, Ecuador, where I could live like a queen in a climate that's never too cold or too hot.  Unfortunately, I'd have to fly home to see the boyfriend on a weekly basis as he's definitely _not_ moving to Ecuador, even if I promise to treat him like a king.   In our travels around the US, we keep finding towns that we could definitely live in, but usually only in the warm six months or the cool six months.  Maybe one of these days, we'll find a place to call our new home.


----------



## Phillygal

Julieh - my husband and I are planning to move to Chattanooga, TN I'm 2017. I'm already on SSDI and given his condition (almost 40 years of physical work) he will be ready by then too! 

I picked Chattanooga bc housing prices are excellent, property taxes are low, there's no state income tax if you work, and there's lots to do. Also virtually no snow, important for me.


----------

